# BUMC Public Safety Officer I



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Public Safety Officer I, BUMC Public Safety*
Institution:
Boston University

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
10/16/2020

Type:
Full-Time

Tracking Code
2020PSO

Job Description
Boston University is a dynamic and vibrant urban research university in one of the country's leading centers of innovation. We are a diverse community of students, faculty, staff and visitors from around the US and world on our three unique campuses: the Charles River Campus that occupies a two mile swath from iconic Kenmore Square to Packard's Corner in the City of Boston, the Medical Campus located in the city's dynamic South End and the Fenway Campus adjacent to the Longwood Medical Area. In recent years, Boston University has redoubled its efforts to foster a more inclusive environment, and the Department of Public Safety is actively advancing efforts to not only ensure the department reflects the rich diversity of the City of Boston, but is a department in which excellence is defined by how fully we embody these principles, as stated in the University's Diversity Statement. BU actively strives to be an antiracist institution.

The Boston University Medical Campus Public Safety Department looks forward to welcoming a Public Safety officer who shares the department's commitment to ensuring Boston University is inclusive, equitable, diverse and a place where every member of our community feels safe and supported. The Public Safety Officer reports to the Public Safety Operations Manager. They will be expected to accomplish assignments and tasks assigned by Supervisory/Management team to ensure that the University's operational needs are met in as efficient manner as possible. They provide security, parking control, and assigned duties as necessary. They ensure professional, courteous, fair, consistent, and safe service delivery throughout the University and assigned areas of responsibility.

The Public Safety Officer performs access control in accordance to University and Department Policies. They provide information and service to all faculty, staff, students, and visitors in a friendly, courteous, and helpful manner. They will be expected to respond immediately and appropriately to all emergency, contingency, or disaster situations and will respond as soon as possible to all calls assigned by the Public Safety Dispatcher and/or other appropriate entity. The Public Safety Officer shall document all incidents and inform Public Safety Dispatcher and/or Management of all actions taken. They will be trained to complete incident reports in a professional manner and shall be required to write in a clear and legible style.

Public Safety officers are required to maintain accountability and chain of custody of all property, evidence, and equipment that is issued or comes into their possession. They provide walking and vehicle escorts to ensure the safety of the requester in accordance with University policies. They patrol the University property and grounds, document and act upon all deficiencies and/or violations of policy. They will notify appropriate personnel and Management of serious incidents and will observe, evaluate, and act upon security camera monitoring and alarm systems.

Required Skills
In addition to the above requirements, Boston University Public Safety also seeks the following skills and experience:


A friendly, courteous, helpful and professional attitude
A demonstrated understanding of community policing within the context of the unique needs of a diverse, urban university community
A proven ability to understand the ways culture, race, gender, sexual orientation, religion, disability, and other aspects of identity are essential and may impact engagement with security forces. Likewise, a proven ability to be sensitive to the cultural contexts in which we live, particularly in relation to increased incidents of racial bias, harassment, or other forms of discriminatory behavior.

Excellent written and oral communication skills
High School Diploma or GED
Valid Massachusetts driver's license
Good judgment and independent decision making
Candidates will be required to pass a comprehensive criminal and financial background check, psychological examination and pre-employment medical exam
Preferred experience in security or law enforcement
Some knowledge of current computer operating systems
Strong problem solving and decision making skills while addressing complex and/or dynamic situations, under stressful conditions or within limited time constraints
Must be able to maintain clearances, training, and performance standards as prescribed by the University and Department. 
All qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, disability, age, protected veteran status, or other protected categories

The position will be required to perform duties in a variety of weather conditions and settings, including patrol, desk duty, vehicle, foot and or bike. This position requires work schedule rotations, mandatory shift assignments, work at night, weekends, and holidays.

This is a uniformed position.

This position has a 12-month Probationary Period. This position is part of a collective bargaining agreement after the probationary period.

We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, or any other characteristic protected by law. We are a VEVRAA Federal Contractor.

Position Type
Full-Time/Regular
*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Human Resources
Boston University

Online App. Form:
https://bu.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobInfo&version=1&jobid=305127&jobboardid=101

Apply through Institution's Website


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

-Must run every person coming in to the ER for warrants


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

USAF3424 said:


> -Must run every person coming in to the ER for warrants


Yeah screw that. You confirm the hit you can own the prisoner until court. I can't see BPD wasting 2 offices for prisoner watch in a hospital over a weekend for a non bail.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

Also these guys dont do the hospital anymore. Boston Medical Public Safety is its own entity now.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

USAF3424 said:


> -Must run every person coming in to the ER for warrants


Don't try that at A1 lol. But in fairness, at my place at least, if our arrest gets hospitalized, we guard them at the hospital. We don't dump hospital watches on you guys we just book and secure at the base.
Does BUPD still cover the medical and dental schools? I know the hospital is in-house but I think the academic portions of the campus might still be BUPD


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

Yup theyre still around. I hear the BU public safety job is great now that they dont have the hospital.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah the BU guys made out well after that split.


----------



## Glock48 (Jul 9, 2020)

$30/HR plus all the benefits of a full-time staff member at a big university just for checking door handles is pretty good.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

felony said:


> Yeah screw that. You confirm the hit you can own the prisoner until court. I can't see BPD wasting 2 offices for prisoner watch in a hospital over a weekend for a non bail.


Whoever arrests them, owns them if they have to go to the hospital. BPD will monitor them in their cellblock because they have an officer assigned to do that anyway, but if a prisoner you arrest comes down with Incarceritus and needs to go to the hospital, your agency can expect a phone call to assign or hire a prisoner watch.


----------

